# First time grow, long time lurker; first time poster. Drooping leaves help!



## Rainbow_Trout (Jan 26, 2013)

I recently started my first grow, Samsara Seed's Crazy Miss Hyde.

I'm currently 17 days into flowering and a few days ago I started noticing a bit of a problem. My bottom leaves and branches are drooping; some of the tips also appear to have a slight yellowing.

I have the plant in a 3 gallon gro bag with an inch of perlite on the bottom and local organic soil on the top. I've been watering until moist, giving two watering a week with half strength nutes (General Organics Go Box) each time. I currently have 8 CFL's aimed at the plant; 4 on the top and 2 on each side. I also have a fan keeping my grow room cool and the providing the plant with a breeze. 

Any help and or advice is greatly appreciated! Thank you.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 26, 2013)

lloks like over watering....and maybe PH inballance..what is the PH of your solution?


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 26, 2013)

oh.....welcome to the passion


----------



## Rainbow_Trout (Jan 26, 2013)

You mean of my nutrient solution? I've never checked when it was fully mixed. I've only tested to make sure the distilled water was in the right range. The instructions on the nutrients said PHing the solution was not necessary.


----------



## oldsman (Jan 26, 2013)

My first impression is she is over watered. I think you may be keeping it too moist for a plant that size in that size bag. JMO, others will chime in I'm sure.


----------



## Rainbow_Trout (Jan 26, 2013)

I've been watering it most recently a little under half a gallon twice a week; Wednesday and Sunday respectively, if that helps.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Jan 26, 2013)

The next time you go to water it, stick your finger in as deep as you can go and see if it is still damp inside. If it is you may want to wait longer before watering again. Being in organic soil, you may not have enough pearlite to allow good oxygenation of the soil and it is staying wet down deep. Also, a good trick to help prevent overwatering is to mix your solutiuon and drop an airstone into the bucket and hook up an aquarium pump to aerate the solution for 24hrs before adding it to the plant(make sure the water/solution is at 65f degrees, as that is best level for oxygenation).

This is just me personally, but I feed with full strength solution every time I water my organic plants. And going forward, make sure you have added some Mychorrizae to yer soil about a week or two before setting plants as that gives them time to get established and working before the plants get in.


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Jan 26, 2013)

I now yual a Rainbow Trout but yur plant aint to needin the water yual do pilgrem  No disrespect friend just pokin bit fun Yur plant looks to be sawgy let her be and dry fur few days to even week ifin pots weight be tellin yual do well just leave plant to dry while and let her tell ya when to water

BWD


----------



## Rainbow_Trout (Jan 26, 2013)

Thanks for all the advice, I will skip a watering, cut down on watering and work to a full nutrient dose and see what happens. 

The plant was actually super healthy up until a few days ago. 

I have some dolemite lime handy, should I add some to neutralize my PH?


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Jan 26, 2013)

To add lime yual would need to do so with water in my past exsperience sorry the spellin but that would mean addin "water gain" let them be pilgrem few day reckon be good then assess 

BWD


----------



## Rainbow_Trout (Jan 26, 2013)

I mean when I do water again, should I add some of the lime?


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Jan 26, 2013)

Rainbow_Trout said:
			
		

> I mean when I do water again, should I add some of the lime?


 
Nope I wouldnt less they say too reckon they just need time to relaxe lettim dry let them chill and no need to introduce one over given with another let ride pilgrem just a bit I knows yur pumped this new trail walkin but walk it slow take in the surroundin as yual complete yur journey 

BWD


----------



## pcduck (Jan 26, 2013)

No lime just up your nutes


----------



## Rainbow_Trout (Jan 26, 2013)

I've been doing two watering of half strength suggested nutes each time should I go to a full strength with each water?


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Jan 26, 2013)

See there ya go Duck got yur back yual been good company yur fire now 

BWD


----------



## pcduck (Jan 26, 2013)

I would use full strength once a week or so and water the rest of the time


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Jan 26, 2013)

I do have queston though why all yu new comers be makin me hungrey yur names signin? Rainbow Trout, catfish? Makin me hungrey everytime I be chattin with ya  

BWD


----------



## Rainbow_Trout (Jan 26, 2013)

I just happen to enjoy aquatic life and rivers and my family always has


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Jan 26, 2013)

Rainbow_Trout said:
			
		

> I just happen to enjoy aquatic life and rivers and my family always has


 
Yup me too love all kind aquatic life! Fish turtle snake muskrat beaver yual be my kinda folk! Loves it all! Welcome fireside pilgrem fires warm ya find here 

BWD


----------



## Jimmy James (Jan 26, 2013)

Hey BWD,
Ifin you want hunger supresion. -- try the finnless brown trout.
No disrespect ment.


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Jan 26, 2013)

Jimmy James said:
			
		

> Hey BWD,
> Ifin you want hunger supresion. -- try the finnless brown trout.
> No disrespect ment.


 
Reckon say thanks pilgrem but not sure knows this finnless brown trout? And as fur hunger surpressin I aim not to be messin with mother nature! I be a meat eater and killer aim to stay it! Thannks yur firesde but thinks finnless trout might be comin from water I wouldnt dip my pole in ifin ya get me way.

BWD


----------



## Rainbow_Trout (Jan 26, 2013)

If my problem would continue; would my next course of action be PH?


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Jan 26, 2013)

Nope PMS 

BWD


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 26, 2013)

Have you had enough advice yet? Welcome to MP.

After letting them dry out, you don't need to measure the water. just water till it comes out of the pots onto the saucer. It is ok to have a lot of water in the drain saucer, then go back and check in 20 min. usually the plant has drank the excess. If not, pour it out. Then do like Hush said and stick your finger in to the second knuckle and see if they are moist still.  You will get the hang of it and notice how heavy the pot is when wet and dry.
If your organic you don't need to worry about the ph. Is the perlite sitting in a big pile at the bottom of your pot?


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Jan 26, 2013)

Rosebud said:
			
		

> Have you had enough advice yet? Welcome to MP.
> 
> After letting them dry out, you don't need to measure the water. just water till it comes out of the pots onto the saucer. It is ok to have a lot of water in the drain saucer, then go back and check in 20 min. usually the plant has drank the excess. If not, pour it out. Then do like Hush said and stick your finger in to the second knuckle and see if they are moist still. You will get the hang of it and notice how heavy the pot is when wet and dry.
> If your organic you don't need to worry about the ph. Is the perlite sitting in a big pile at the bottom of your pot?


 
Shes a smart woman 

BWD


----------



## Rainbow_Trout (Jan 26, 2013)

Rosebud said:
			
		

> Have you had enough advice yet? Welcome to MP.
> 
> After letting them dry out, you don't need to measure the water. just water till it comes out of the pots onto the saucer. It is ok to have a lot of water in the drain saucer, then go back and check in 20 min. usually the plant has drank the excess. If not, pour it out. Then do like Hush said and stick your finger in to the second knuckle and see if they are moist still.  You will get the hang of it and notice how heavy the pot is when wet and dry.
> If your organic you don't need to worry about the ph. Is the perlite sitting in a big pile at the bottom of your pot?




It is spread about an inch thick on the bottom; loosely. And yes everything I'm using is organic.


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 26, 2013)

Why did you do that with the perlite? I am just wondering.


----------



## Rainbow_Trout (Jan 27, 2013)

I read online on a few forums and a guide that it would help the roots breathe and help with water drainage.


----------



## oldsman (Jan 27, 2013)

I do something like that with the perlite also. When I transplant I will put about an inch or so layer. Not sure if it helps or not. My thinking is after the transplant the roots can spread easier in just perlite vs dirt. Just a theory.


----------



## Rainbow_Trout (Jan 27, 2013)

Wanted to provide a quick update:

I just went into my grow room to turn the lights on, and the plant took a 180.  The leaves are starting to perk up and it looks like the yellowing is slightly less on most leaves.

Thanks for all the help! I'll be sure to keep updates and monitor the plant closely.


----------



## Rainbow_Trout (Jan 27, 2013)

now that the lights are on for about an hour, it's looking like it's drooping again..I'm so confused.


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Jan 27, 2013)

Sorry to tells ya but yur plants dont like ya! Might want to stay outa room! Or cut back on yur cologne lol Just yankin ankle pilgrem be might wierd though

BWD


----------



## Rainbow_Trout (Jan 27, 2013)

^ LOL. It's okay man I appreciate the lighthearted approach; and I don't wear cologne anyway. 

It doesn't seem like the drooping is as bad as it was yesterday, but it's for sure drooping.


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 27, 2013)

Overwatering shows the same symptoms of underwatering. They have no oxygen to the roots. When the light hits them it makes it worse. Are they still wet? If yes, you cold stick a pencil in the soil in a few different places.


----------



## Rainbow_Trout (Jan 27, 2013)

I stuck my finger in just now and it fells very moist toward the outer edges and mildly moist closer to the plant.


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 27, 2013)

Is the soil light or heavy? If heavy do the pencil thing.


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Jan 27, 2013)

Rainbow_Trout said:
			
		

> I stuck my finger in just now and it fells very moist toward the outer edges and mildly moist closer to the plant.


 
Just me ur is it gettin hot in here 

BWD


----------



## Rainbow_Trout (Jan 27, 2013)

The soil is fairly heavy. I just poke a pencil and make tiny holes around the plant?


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 27, 2013)

Just stick the pencil in about three times all the way down in each plant. They will be fine.

Next time put the bottom perlite in the soil mixed well. jmo


----------



## Rainbow_Trout (Jan 27, 2013)

I will next time.

I poked a pencil down 4 times around the plant until I felt it hit the bottom. This should help the plant receive oxygen correct?

Thanks for the advice


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 27, 2013)

Your good to go, I hope. I think you will be fine.


----------



## Rainbow_Trout (Jan 27, 2013)

I'll monitor the situation and let you know 

I'm also going to let the soil dry out a little longer before watering with nutes as previously suggested, I didn't realize how moist the bottom felt.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jan 27, 2013)

I can also tell you that you are terribly underlit. If you want this plant to finish out with any kind of buddage, you are going to need a whole lot more light.  Flowering plants require a minimum of 5000 lumens per sq ft for flowering.  Figure out how many square feet are in your space and how many lumens you are running now (or give us the wattage of the bulbs and we can figure the approx lumens) and get some more light in there--at least 5000 lumens per sq ft.  The lights should also be a whole lot closer if you are using CFLs.  I can also tell you that when you get the number of CFLs in there that you need, you are going to be creating some heat and need a good extraction fan.


----------



## Rainbow_Trout (Jan 27, 2013)

I don't have a tape measure handy right now without leaving the house but I know the area is about 5 feet tall x 4 feet wide x 3 1/2 feet deep.

The CFL's are 26w, 1600 Lumens and I'm currently running 8 of them.

I've been debating a HPS lighting but my budget is a big concern, I have about $120 right now outside of my living expenses that I can spend in the immediate future.


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Jan 27, 2013)

Rainbow_Trout said:
			
		

> I don't have a tape measure handy right now without leaving the house but I know the area is about 5 feet tall x 4 feet wide x 3 1/2 feet deep.
> 
> The CFL's are 26w, 1600 Lumens and I'm currently running 8 of them.
> 
> I've been debating a HPS lighting but my budget is a big concern, I have about $120 right now outside of my living expenses that I can spend in the immediate future.


 
Yual buys lot with that mount of skins pilgrem. Go to e-bay or kijiji and yual find just yur need to the right price. I got to highboy lights both 400w mh fur under that, not fur everyone but fill me pouch as needed. Yual dont have to have big skins to make big budds pilgrem 

BWD


----------



## Rainbow_Trout (Jan 27, 2013)

Any recommendations on how big of a HPS light: wattage, lumens etc? I'm kind of a total newbie when it comes to lighting. I'm also concerned on how I'm going to mount the lighting to the top of my grow area.

I probably will never grow more then one-two plants at a time. I'm just growing for personal usage and maybe a bit of gifting to close friends and family


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Jan 27, 2013)

Rainbow_Trout said:
			
		

> Any recommendations on how big of a HPS light: wattage, lumens etc? I'm kind of a total newbie when it comes to lighting. I'm also concerned on how I'm going to mount the lighting to the top of my grow area.
> 
> I probably will never grow more then one-two plants at a time. I'm just growing for personal usage and maybe a bit of gifting to close friends and family


 
Well can tell ya pilgrem yur mind set be bout right fur now LOL One or Two plants is reachable gaol fur sure but I will say once yual get hooked to this hobby yual goin find yurself growen more plants and more often  Fur yur need and yur money I am sure you  can pick up a 400w mh fixture fur next to nothin and can easily be hung with rope or chain without much trouble. Others say more I bet but 400w would rock 2 plants 

BWD


----------



## Rainbow_Trout (Jan 27, 2013)

I'm browsing now:

I can just get a kit that would include everything I need, correct? I wanna make sure I'm not missing anything. I also see tons of different reflectors, which one would I want/need?

*edit*

I'm also having a bit of a hard time finding a 400w kit under $120.

would this: http://www.ebay.com/itm/400w-400-wa...ium-Kit-Dimm-Green-House-iPower-/160683199645

with the basic reflector and HPS bulb suffice for my grow? I would also need some sort of fan huh?


----------



## Locked (Jan 27, 2013)

That looks like a pretty good deal. 90 bucks for a 400W set up.


----------



## Rainbow_Trout (Jan 27, 2013)

When you put in the basic reflector and the HPS bulb it shoots up to $117; with free shipping at least. 

How would I hang this from the top of my grow room though, I see it has a hanging attachment but what else would I need? I'm also extremely concerned about cooling, this will make my grow room heat-up significantly will it not?


----------



## Locked (Jan 27, 2013)

Rainbow_Trout said:
			
		

> When you put in the basic reflector and the HPS bulb it shoots up to $117; with free shipping at least.
> 
> How would I hang this from the top of my grow room though, I see it has a hanging attachment but what else would I need? I'm also extremely concerned about cooling, this will make my grow room heat-up significantly will it not?




Yeah no this all comes with strings attached...growing MJ comes with some costs that are inescapable. Lighting and ventilation are two of the biggest costs, but they also will allow you to grow some Dank smoke. I grow in tents in my spare bedroom. I hang my lights with ez grip hangers. They are hands down the best light hangers.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 27, 2013)

Hampster is spot on with the costs of this hobby..so be sure you get and extraction fan atleast 80cfm..me personally run 2-3 times the cubic feet ..exchange air in seconds....back to the plant..I let my soil dry complete...ive learned that less is more in this case...

take care and be safe


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Jan 27, 2013)

Lots good folk helpin ya now pilgrem good luck yur trail I will pull stump to yur fire and see just how yual evolve 

BWD


----------



## Rainbow_Trout (Jan 27, 2013)

I'm wondering if I can go smaller then 400 watts? 150? 250?

 I will never go over 1-2 plants because frankly, I can't in my current living situation.


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Jan 27, 2013)

Rainbow_Trout said:
			
		

> I'm wondering if I can go smaller then 400 watts? 150? 250?
> 
> I will never go over 1-2 plants because frankly, I can't in my current living situation.


 
My first grows were done with 2 150w hps and i did ok filled pouch with product but took some learnin to make it "good" pouch fillin product. Can be done just use yur noodle a little pilgrem yual do just fine.

BWD


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 27, 2013)

You will never be sorry to go as big as you can. Trust us. I was going to grow two plants too, now i want to knock down walls and build on and stuff like that. I started with a 400W quickly added a 600 W and have never looked back. They pay for themselves quickly.


----------



## Rainbow_Trout (Jan 27, 2013)

I just know I'll never able to go over 1-2 plants. 

A single 250w HPS or even a 150w HPS would suffice for 1-2 plants though?

I guess my main issue here is my grow room is on the smaller side and I'm worried about ventilation if I go with something like a 400 watt.


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Jan 27, 2013)

Go with the 250 pilgrem and yur air and heat and all that be easy enough to dial in just get help on these in time from smart folk here they haelp ya I garentee it 

BWD


----------



## Rainbow_Trout (Jan 27, 2013)

I think I will go with a 250 watt; if I can find a kit cheap enough. If anyone has any suggestions for 250 watt kits under $120 feel free to link me 

also, how would I hook up an exhaust fan? I can't wire into the walls or anything like that.


----------



## Locked (Jan 27, 2013)

This is the type of fan you want for exhaust>>>http://www.htgsupply.com/Product-GrowBright-%206in-High-Velocity-Inline-Fan.asp

Not the booster fans...they are not the same.


----------



## Rainbow_Trout (Jan 27, 2013)

How do I hook one up without being able to wire it into the wall?

If I'm not mistaken these don't have a plug for the wall like a normal fan do they?


----------



## Rainbow_Trout (Jan 27, 2013)

Well it looks like the 250 watt kits are about the same as the 400 watt kit. So I might as well go with the 400 watt.

I'm just concerned about the heat output as well as the added cost of the exhaust fan if I go for a 400 watt.


----------



## Locked (Jan 27, 2013)

Rainbow_Trout said:
			
		

> How do I hook one up without being able to wire it into the wall?
> 
> If I'm not mistaken these don't have a plug for the wall like a normal fan do they?




They plug into a regular wall socket or extension cord with three holes in it.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jan 27, 2013)

Since you are sure that you are never going to grow more than 1-2 plants, I recommend making your space smaller.  A 250W will cover a space about 2 x 2.  I did a small grow ( 2 plants that were scrogged) in about 4 sq ft with a dual 150W HPS that did quite well.  You can certainly grow a small personal supply.  You may want to look at some different training methods that will help maximize your yield.  Since your space is small, you may do better growing SOG as your veg time is cut down.  I don't have much extras money every month either.  Keep your eyes open for good buys on growing supplies or things you can make into growing supplies.

You need good ventilation, regardless of the heat.  A continual supply of fresh air is necessary for photosynthesis.  Good light and good ventilation are a must for good qualtitry and quantity.  You do get out of this what you put into it.


----------



## Rainbow_Trout (Jan 27, 2013)

I'm not sure how I can make my space smaller. I'm growing in a re-purposed pantry; the only area in my apartment that seems suitable. Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated. 

Also, a single 150watt HPS would be too small for a single plant I take it; even if I somehow make my grow-space smaller?


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 27, 2013)

well now knowing your in an apartment...ya best get a scrubber...Best of luck


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 27, 2013)

use some panda film or painted plywood cutt to size...Ive even used styrofoam boards....just make the room smaller...


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 27, 2013)

Bigger is better..and IMO...the 400 wont put out anymore heat than 250...but the lumes and spectrum is much greater with the 400...


----------



## Rainbow_Trout (Jan 27, 2013)

I'm still open to the idea of the 400 watt, would that suffice for my grow area without any sort of re-modeling?


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Jan 27, 2013)

There will always be remodelin pilgrem yual just gettin started  Venom in yur viens now

BWD


----------



## Rainbow_Trout (Jan 27, 2013)

but I can't really do much remodeling as I'm renting so I want to fill the space I have properly


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 27, 2013)

can ya get some foam board?


----------



## Rainbow_Trout (Jan 27, 2013)

I suppose like this? 

http://www.michaels.com/20in-x-30in-x-1/2in-White-Foam-Board/gc0883,default,pd.html


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 27, 2013)

this may not be good this way as you Rent...if you are not legal than you could be heading in for trouble...If I was to live in an apartment..I would look into a Tent setup....with ALL the stealth..you could fit a 2x4 tent in that pantry..these plants really smell and you must think this out...

take care and be safe


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 27, 2013)

Rainbow_Trout said:
			
		

> I suppose like this?
> 
> http://www.michaels.com/20in-x-30in-x-1/2in-White-Foam-Board/gc0883,default,pd.html




:aok:


and when ya post a link here  they like you to kill it...just  change the ..tt..to XX...
:48:


----------



## Rainbow_Trout (Jan 27, 2013)

what would I be doing with this board? just nailing it together?


----------



## trillions of atoms (Jan 27, 2013)

i know these tents are cheap but for 200 bux!!  h*MP*p://www.ebay.com/itm/251014332977?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## trillions of atoms (Jan 27, 2013)

h*MP*p://www.ebay.com/itm/600-Watt-Grow-Lights-System-Combo-w-Ballast-Air-Cooled-Reflector-MH-HPS-Fan-/261075238035?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3cc94bfc93

this is a better deal....


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 27, 2013)

Rainbow_Trout said:
			
		

> what would I be doing with this board? just nailing it together?




you can use these boards to make a false wall...liquid nail (glue)


----------



## Rainbow_Trout (Jan 27, 2013)

I can't afford either of those; I only have a $120 budget for the new lighting. I think I'll go with the 400 HPS and try to get some help setting it up.


----------



## Rainbow_Trout (Jan 27, 2013)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> you can use these boards to make a false wall...liquid nail (glue)



*edit* NVM I see you mean actual liquid nail.


----------



## Rainbow_Trout (Jan 27, 2013)

I'm going to purchase the 400 watt for sure; what dimension box should I shoot for, I can make a box out of the white board correct? Well a semi-box; with the light fixture placed above.

Also I should have an outtake and an intake fan I take it; and for those I would just cut holes big enough for the fan?


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jan 27, 2013)

A 400W will cover about 10 sq ft, so I would look at a 2 x 4 or a 3 x 3 tent, whichever will fit best.


----------



## Rainbow_Trout (Jan 27, 2013)

So I can make a grow area out of White Board that's 3x3? or 2x4?


----------



## Locked (Jan 27, 2013)

You can usually get a 2x4x5 tent off ebay for 99 bucks shipped. Would a tent fit in your space? They make growing a lot easier that's for sure. Waterproof spill tray on the floor, reflective walls, vent ports already built in.


----------



## Locked (Jan 27, 2013)

Rainbow_Trout said:
			
		

> So I can make a grow area out of White Board that's 3x3? or 2x4?




Yes you could build your own...


----------



## Rainbow_Trout (Jan 27, 2013)

A tent will most likely not fit; and I sure don't have $99 to be spending on top of buying a 400 watt HPS.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 27, 2013)

that foam board isnt that cheap either my friend....Hampster lewis is correct..after you get everything needed to build it ..it will be more than a 100 dollar tent...He also has a tent grower club...If you run a cooltube  than you can use an extraction fan that will cool the light and bring in fresh air...what is the hight of the pantry?..


----------



## Rainbow_Trout (Jan 27, 2013)

When I guesstimated the room earlier, I think I must've been too high or something I was way off. I'm measuring for real now give me a few moments.


----------



## Rainbow_Trout (Jan 27, 2013)

just shy of 4 feet tall, 2 and a half feet wide, and 2 and a half feet deep. Could I just use the room?

I'm sorry I'm such a newbie at this; I just want to do it right and correct my bad start :/.


----------



## Rainbow_Trout (Jan 27, 2013)

also would these fans suffice? 

hmtp://www.ebay.com/itm/1-2-4-pk-6-Inch-Booster-Fan-Inline-Blower-Exhaust-Ducting-Vent-HPS-LED-Tent-/180933728607?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&var=&hash=item6fccef56c5


----------



## Rainbow_Trout (Jan 27, 2013)

I just wanted to say thanks for all the help! It's been very nice to not be frustrated alone when trying to figure out a workable set-up for myself.

I'm gonna catch some z's but I'll be up bright and early to check on this thread and hopefully full hash out what I'll be doing,


----------



## Locked (Jan 27, 2013)

Glad we could help...I was a bit overwhelmed myself when I first realized just how much goes into doing this well.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 27, 2013)

ive never used an inline fan as an extractor...but then i aint grown in such a small space...Im still more concerned with smell than anything...


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 28, 2013)

> I'm gonna catch some z's but I'll be up bright and early to check on this thread and hopefully full hash out what I'll be doing,




:rofl:

like *Backwoodsdrfter *said...."you got the itch"...I bet ya dont sleep for a week now..or untill you have this setup...just the way it is my friend....

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=30073

take care and be safe


----------



## Rainbow_Trout (Jan 28, 2013)

I'm always up this early. I''m thinking this:

1.) 400 Watt HPS System

2.) Coating the walls with Mylar

3.) Not sure on fans but I'm curious if those would work; or what kind of fan I should be using and if I need one going in and one going out?

I don't think I'm forgetting anything am I? I have everything else still.


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Jan 28, 2013)

In yur mind yual have spent thousands of skins even though yual have the little ya got, being thrifty and being a McGiver will help ya long yur journey pilgrem. Dont be affraid to invent yur need from things found, borowed or stumbled on. Yual be amazed what ya can grow workin with nothin puchased fur skins. Yual do just fine friend makes me remember my excitements when I first started out. Yur hooked now 

BWD


----------



## Hushpuppy (Jan 28, 2013)

Yeah that space will work well for a 400w but height and heat will be your real challenge. The 400 will do very good for that space, but you will have to wait and save a few bucks and watch ebay for a small centrifugal fan and a charcoal filter combination. 

These 3 things are a must have for growing *good MJ*: For vegging plants, minimum 3000 lumens per square foot of grow space, and for flowering, minimum 5000 lumens per square foot of grow space. Lumens is the measure of light energy that is put out by the lighting. The 400w hps will give you more than the minimum and will grow beautifull dense buds that will be very tasty and potent. 

With that low of a space, trying to remove the heat will be difficult going any other route than a centrifugal fan. The duct fans are worse than useless for this because they don't develop any vacuume to pull the air out. With the proper fan you won't need an intake fan as the exaust fan will create vacuume on your grow space and pull fresh air in through small intake holes. You will need to create a few intake holes using something like 2"black pvc pipe with 2 90degree elbows to allow air flow but no outside light. 

Any time you grow MJ, odor is a serious issue unless you are way out away from others and don't have visitors that mind the odor. MJ is very very very odorous when growing during the flowering period. Bigger plants grown outside can be smelled upwards of a 1/4mile away when down-wind. A charcoal filter will eliminate this issue completely when used in conjunction with an enclosed room vented properly through the filter.

Trust me as I have experienced this and heard countless stories from people here that have done the sam thing. Don't start growing until you can fully set up this space correctly, even if you have to wait awhile. Getting ahead of yourself will cause you loss of money spent in a hurry, plenty of headaches and aggrivation, and possible legal issues. Once done right, you will be rewarded nicely, and you will be happy you waited.  In the mean time do some reading on growing, and on plant training methods as you will need to do significant training for growing in a small environment.


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 28, 2013)

Isn't MP great.

Don't waste your money on mylar. Get some flat white paint and paint that closet. You can do that right?


----------



## Rainbow_Trout (Jan 28, 2013)

I'm technically not supposed to make any alterations to my apartment; I've lived here for going on two years and never once have  seen the land-lord or had a call though.

Also the plant I was growing looks a lot better, I'm thinking of attempting to finish this one up with CFL's I already have (I have more just have to get them ready) and waiting until I can truly afford a good setup before starting again. I've seen a few fungus gnats though and was concerned that this might be the root of my drooping problem to begin with. I've only seen 2-3 though.


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 28, 2013)

The fungas gnats are there because of too much water. Put some sand on top of the soil if you want. I don't know how much, but you can look it up. 

Good idea to wait to get what you really need. It will be less heartbreaking when things don't turn out like you thought they would. Peace and mojo to you and your grow.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jan 28, 2013)

Rainbow_Trout said:
			
		

> I'm technically not supposed to make any alterations to my apartment; I've lived here for going on two years and never once have  seen the land-lord or had a call though.
> 
> Also the plant I was growing looks a lot better, I'm thinking of attempting to finish this one up with CFL's I already have (I have more just have to get them ready) and waiting until I can truly afford a good setup before starting again. I've seen a few fungus gnats though and was concerned that this might be the root of my drooping problem to begin with. I've only seen 2-3 though.



I would really like to encourage you to try and get more/better light.  It takes 4 months or more to take a plant through harvest.  It is sad to put that much time and effort into something and not get anything out of it.  However, if you do not have the money, you do not have the money.  

Also, the fan that you linked would not have worked.  Those type of fans are booster fans, meant to work in conjunction with larger fans on long duct runs.  They are not good as stand alone fans.  I think you will find mylar a PITA.  I pretty much just paint everything flat white (it need to be flat not gloss, semi-gloss or satin) now as it reflects almost as well and painted walls are cheap and easy to clean.

Have you read up on what you need to do to flower a plant?  Do you know how to sex a plant?  Are you aware that you are going to need absolute 100% dark during the dark period when you start flowering?  Anything that you would construct would have to be 100% dark (and we really mean 100%).  That, of course, applies to your closet space, too.  If there are light leaks around the door, fix that.  I would make some kind of reflective panel that I could hang from the ceiling or something like that to make your space as small as possible without crowding your plant.  Right now you have enough light for a space about 18" x 18".


----------



## Rainbow_Trout (Jan 28, 2013)

I've read up and I know how to LST and trim and the likes I'm just not big on lighting and all  and I know how to sex a plant and I have a female in bloom just not enough light apparently.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 28, 2013)

if ya use sand...be sure cook it in oven to kill all unwanted contaminents.  and an inch is good....I use DE..sprinkle a spoon full on top soil and stir in..than water/feed from the bottom for a week or so...


----------



## Rainbow_Trout (Jan 30, 2013)

I let my plant dry out, I haven't watered it in about a week. The plant looks 100% better. Was just wondering when I should water it again; it still feels a bit moist. I also added 4 more CFL's and I am coming up with a way to add more.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 30, 2013)

how heavy is it?  can ya get us a new photo?..I would let it dry dry dry..


----------

